# USMB "South Park"



## KittenKoder

Well ... not really but it's a concept I am thinking of. Playing with my 3D designs a little and came up with a cartoon character for me, yes, the one in my newest avatar. Was trying to think of something fun to do ... well I started thinking about all the web cartoons out there, like Foamy while watching South Park of course. So here's a proposal for anyone interested, I was thinking of taking the South Park format (scripting style) and making a web cartoon with characters based on people here (only if they volunteer of course).

The characters models would be based on your user name and of course some creative input if interested, the personality ... well ... I will base those on the posts I read here. Working on a quick little skit for a demo of what I am talking about with mine. 

The title is something in the works right now, I have no ideas for the title yet at all. Voices will be a problem so it would be nice if you had a recorder on your computer to do your own character's voice (again only if interested). I will just send you a copy of the script and story board and you will send me a voice recording of your characters parts. Not as complicated as it might seem, you can even be yourself and add flavor to the script. It's all in the name of fun though, so please, if you want to be involved it would be best if you have a strong sense of humor (nothing is sacred type) and don't take anything personal.


----------



## JBeukema

I expect edelicvious bias and partisanship from the aanimation staff


----------



## KittenKoder

JBeukema said:


> I expect edelicvious bias and partisanship from the aanimation staff



I am the only animator currently ... and probably one of the least partisans on here ... so doubt it. But quirks will be made fun of ... I promise that.

The script will be collaborative, but it's my personal project. My v-game is done for now and this is just my next personal project for fun. Because of making the online game I have been practicing with graphics a lot and getting decent (not great yet). So a project like this will give me even better practice. The work I do is nuts and bolts programming so I rarely get the opportunity to play with graphics much other than my personal time.


----------



## strollingbones

as long as my character isnt ever fucking davids...i am game....


----------



## KittenKoder

strollingbones said:


> as long as my character isnt ever fucking davids...i am game....



LOL ... it will be PG-13 (foul and suggestive language) so that won't even be a possibility. Also anyone who does want help will always have the final say in what the character based on their personality does.

A bit of history for why I am equating it to South Park, all the characters in that show are based on the producers own lives, the people from their home town (which actually isn't South Park), just done in satire.


----------



## JBeukema

Whatb engine do you plan ton use? Anime Studio? Blender?


----------



## KittenKoder

JBeukema said:


> Whatb engine do you plan ton use? Anime Studio? Blender?



Blender .... practicing the audio syncing today. I got simplistic modeling down pat, but if anyone else has a simple cartoonish character of their own they would like to see in it I'm up for that to. I'm having fun with rigging and posing the most.


----------



## strollingbones

o i wanna be like the bus driver...but purdy.....maybe the eccentric old lady that the kids are afraid of...cause she is a witch....i would have to have a cat and dog...


----------



## KittenKoder

strollingbones said:


> o i wanna be like the bus driver...but purdy.....maybe the eccentric old lady that the kids are afraid of...cause she is a witch....i would have to have a cat and dog...



Oh, forgot to mention the setting. Doing online avatar like characters. Kind of like cartoon icons/avatars. It's in a digital world like setting, like a lot of virtual reality style stories. Think of it as if our online personalities became independent of our real life ones.


----------



## editec

KittenKoder said:


> Well ... not really but it's a concept I am thinking of. Playing with my 3D designs a little and came up with a cartoon character for me, yes, the one in my newest avatar. Was trying to think of something fun to do ... well I started thinking about all the web cartoons out there, like Foamy while watching South Park of course. So here's a proposal for anyone interested, I was thinking of taking the South Park format (scripting style) and making a web cartoon with characters based on people here (only if they volunteer of course).
> 
> The characters models would be based on your user name and of course some creative input if interested, the personality ... well ... I will base those on the posts I read here. Working on a quick little skit for a demo of what I am talking about with mine.
> 
> The title is something in the works right now, I have no ideas for the title yet at all. Voices will be a problem so it would be nice if you had a recorder on your computer to do your own character's voice (again only if interested). I will just send you a copy of the script and story board and you will send me a voice recording of your characters parts. Not as complicated as it might seem, you can even be yourself and add flavor to the script. It's all in the name of fun though, so please, if you want to be involved it would be best if you have a strong sense of humor (nothing is sacred type) and don't take anything personal.


 
What a cool idea.

I'll play.

I have a suggestion though..you set up the plot of let each person write their own lines.


----------



## editec

KittenKoder said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> as long as my character isnt ever fucking davids...i am game....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ... it will be PG-13 (foul and suggestive language) *so that won't even be a possibility.* Also anyone who does want help will always have the final say in what the character based on their personality does.
> 
> A bit of history for why I am equating it to South Park, all the characters in that show are based on the producers own lives, the people from their home town (which actually isn't South Park), just done in satire.
Click to expand...

 
Wait a minute...if I cannot swear, then my character would not be remotely who I am.

That'd be like expecting me to cook without using any spice.


----------



## KittenKoder

editec said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> as long as my character isnt ever fucking davids...i am game....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ... it will be PG-13 (foul and suggestive language) *so that won't even be a possibility.* Also anyone who does want help will always have the final say in what the character based on their personality does.
> 
> A bit of history for why I am equating it to South Park, all the characters in that show are based on the producers own lives, the people from their home town (which actually isn't South Park), just done in satire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a minute...if I cannot swear, then my character would not be remotely who I am.
> 
> That'd be like expecting me to cook without using any spice.
Click to expand...


LOL ... no swearing will be allowed in it, just nothing x-rated.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Oo! Oo! Me! Me! Me! I want in! Please?!


----------



## xotoxi

KittenKoder said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ... it will be PG-13 (foul and suggestive language) *so that won't even be a possibility.* Also anyone who does want help will always have the final say in what the character based on their personality does.
> 
> A bit of history for why I am equating it to South Park, all the characters in that show are based on the producers own lives, the people from their home town (which actually isn't South Park), just done in satire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute...if I cannot swear, then my character would not be remotely who I am.
> 
> That'd be like expecting me to cook without using any spice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL ... no swearing will be allowed in it, just nothing x-rated.
Click to expand...

 
Fuck yeah!!!


----------



## manu1959

i will play.......


----------



## random3434

Sounds cool KK, count me in!


----------



## KittenKoder

Cool ... that's four so far. 

The reason I need voices is because ... well ... I only have one real life friend that I invite over (also she's the only one that knows where I live) and can't do all the voices myself, and she only comes over once in a while (normally we go out and do something). But if you do a voice then you get the character defined by you as well, since I can't pay for it.


----------



## JBeukema

does using Microsoft Text Reader count as providing a voice?


----------



## KittenKoder

JBeukema said:


> does using Microsoft Text Reader count as providing a voice?



LOL ... sorry but no. If I wanted to use that I'd use the Linux one myself, it produces better results anyway. No, I want real voices for this. There are a lot of reactional tones that digital voices cannot reproduce no matter how hard you try.


----------



## random3434

I want in on the marketing rights ala "The Simpsons"

Man, Matt Groening is RICH!


----------



## JBeukema

that's cheap, KK! Mr Hawkling was so exited, too 

*My lawyers advise me that Mr Hawkinghas issued a Cease and Disist for any further use of his name or likeness


----------



## KittenKoder

Thinking the imagery focus should be animals, there are plenty of those already but they are the easiest to model as 3D cartoons. Though I could do the simple formed humans if I tried a bit.


----------



## KittenKoder

Figured out the perfect way to develop the script based on Editecs idea. I'll write a quick forum on my own server, where each episode would be a thread. The first post will set up the episode then everyone would just post what they would say as if in a room talking. Then I can take the script from there.


----------



## JBeukema

If everyone can get on at once, you could use a chat room to make it more realistic


----------



## KittenKoder

JBeukema said:


> If everyone can get on at once, you could use a chat room to make it more realistic



The problem is that not everyone will likely be able to be on all at once. Though I write a simple chat program if that would work, it will just be better with the forum like posting. Also, then I can put a warning at the top and let anyone who wants to get involved just jump in, the warning being that what they post can be included in the script and that if they want their voice for it they will have to submit some form of contact info.

I want to keep it mainly people I know well already (pretty much those on here) which is why I am bringing it up here in first place.


----------



## KittenKoder

Alright, for those interested, what type of character (model) do you think you would like having your voice to? Animal preferred, but other things are possible to fit in somehow.




............  Oh ... and NO TOWELS!


----------



## CrimsonWhite

I'm in. Gunny has a suggestion on which animal I should be.


----------



## KittenKoder

Sweet! A pitbull!


----------



## CrimsonWhite

KittenKoder said:


> Sweet! A pitbull!



Look at my avatar sweety. Its a rottweiler.


----------



## KittenKoder

Bah! Sorry, not that knowledgeable of canine breeds ... still cool! I can do a 3D cartoon dog easy.


----------



## JBeukema

Rottweiler looks nothing like a pitt...


----------



## KittenKoder

Hmm ... wonder if my nickname isn't enough to let you know ... I'm a cat person ... clueless on dog breeds and their names ... 

Anyhoo!

It will be fun to make that character regardless.


----------



## JBeukema

do cats even have breeds...?


----------



## KittenKoder

JBeukema said:


> do cats even have breeds...?



Sort of ... cat breeds are really complex though. Maine Coon for instance are commonly calico, but will also have other sub-breeds as well. There are breed traits which are based on physical makeup such as the nose, eyes, ears, fur, etc.. But the coloring has several distinct patterns which are not bound by all breeds. Most of the European breeds can have almost any color pattern, but not all breeds can. For example the Siamese breed rarely has any other colorings than the "typical" pattern.

My favorite cat breeds are the calico Maine Coon or almost any Persian.


----------



## KittenKoder

Alright, this is the experiment I have been toying with for a shot scene ... it's just an experiment so I can find the areas I need to focus on more. Audio is certainly messed up a bit ... but I think it's a good first 3D animation .... ever.

[YOUTUBE]UfwIu2q_pws[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Yeah!  That's awesome.  I love animation.  Do you go to Spike and Mike's Festival of Sick and Twisted Animation?  I do.  Its soo funny that I have fallen out of my seat on numerous occasions.  Also very sick, so make sure you aren't easily offended before you go.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

I want to be a mountain goat with glacier goggles, a big beard, a climbing helmet, a backpack, an ice axe, and a rope coiled over one shoulder.  And clumsy, too, cause I am in real life.  I break a lot of stuff around the house.  Maybe a cast on my leg or arm.  And I'm kind of a hippie; so my character should smoke pot and drop LSD and listen to the Grateful Dead and say, "Dude!" a lot.


----------



## KittenKoder

Coloradomtnman said:


> I want to be a mountain goat with glacier goggles, a big beard, a climbing helmet, a backpack, an ice axe, and a rope coiled over one shoulder.  And clumsy, too, cause I am in real life.  I break a lot of stuff around the house.  Maybe a cast on my leg or arm.  And I'm kind of a hippie; so my character should smoke pot and drop LSD and listen to the Grateful Dead and say, "Dude!" a lot.



Goggles ... yes, but all the other props ... too much. Grateful Dead look I can work with, a Grateful Dead, hippy, clumsy, Mountain Goat with goggles. I could sculpt that.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

KittenKoder said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to be a mountain goat with glacier goggles, a big beard, a climbing helmet, a backpack, an ice axe, and a rope coiled over one shoulder.  And clumsy, too, cause I am in real life.  I break a lot of stuff around the house.  Maybe a cast on my leg or arm.  And I'm kind of a hippie; so my character should smoke pot and drop LSD and listen to the Grateful Dead and say, "Dude!" a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goggles ... yes, but all the other props ... too much. Grateful Dead look I can work with, a Grateful Dead, hippy, clumsy, Mountain Goat with goggles. I could sculpt that.
Click to expand...


Can I have a beard, too?  PLEASE?


----------



## KittenKoder

Coloradomtnman said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to be a mountain goat with glacier goggles, a big beard, a climbing helmet, a backpack, an ice axe, and a rope coiled over one shoulder.  And clumsy, too, cause I am in real life.  I break a lot of stuff around the house.  Maybe a cast on my leg or arm.  And I'm kind of a hippie; so my character should smoke pot and drop LSD and listen to the Grateful Dead and say, "Dude!" a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goggles ... yes, but all the other props ... too much. Grateful Dead look I can work with, a Grateful Dead, hippy, clumsy, Mountain Goat with goggles. I could sculpt that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can I have a beard, too?  PLEASE?
Click to expand...


Okay, goatee or full on long one? The long one will be hard to get to look right, but a medium one won't be.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

KittenKoder said:


> Okay, goatee or full on long one? The long one will be hard to get to look right, but a medium one won't be.



Medium's good.  Yay!


----------



## Missourian

Coloradomtnman said:


> I want to be a mountain goat with glacier goggles, a big beard, a climbing helmet, a backpack, an ice axe, and a rope coiled over one shoulder. And clumsy, too, cause I am in real life. I break a lot of stuff around the house. Maybe a cast on my leg or arm. And I'm kind of a hippie; so my character should smoke pot and drop LSD and listen to the Grateful Dead and say, "Dude!" a lot.


 

Hoodwinked Mountain Goat
"Be Prepared"

[youtube]fPvmJx78LSU[/youtube]​


----------



## editec

If we're going to animals I want to be a platypus..






preferably a chain smoking platypus


----------



## KittenKoder

editec said:


> If we're going to animals I want to be a platypus..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preferably a chain smoking platypus



Good idea ... I was kinda drawn on which would represent your posting style best, didn't consider that one. It would be one of the easiest to model to.


----------



## alan1

Can I make just occasional guest appearances as a hellbender?
Hellbender - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## KittenKoder

MountainMan said:


> Can I make just occasional guest appearances as a hellbender?
> Hellbender - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I could do that. I was hoping you would be interested somehow. Your posting style would add a lot to it.


----------



## alan1

KittenKoder said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I make just occasional guest appearances as a hellbender?
> Hellbender - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could do that. I was hoping you would be interested somehow. Your posting style would add a lot to it.
Click to expand...


I'm only here to help.
















And cause trouble.


----------



## KittenKoder

LOL ...

Well, anyone interested make an account here: Digital Politics

Use a nickname close enough to your nickname here so I can tell who is who. It's a very simple site with just a forum like posting system to develop the script without disrupting USMB too much. But if you cannot record your voice in digital format somehow (just need a microphone on your computer, all OS's have a sound recorder built in) then it may be pointless to bother, though one silent character (first come first serve) will be okay. The site isn't listed publicly, so it's invitation only. Please don't give it to everyone, I have enough work trying to keep up here.


----------



## KittenKoder

Here's a start for Colorado ... need the goggles a bit more tweaking ...


----------



## strollingbones

co man is cute...but he is missing a rack....at least give him a little protection lol

okay site signing up is not my strong point...ask midnight...but i will figure it out


----------



## KittenKoder

strollingbones said:


> co man is cute...but he is missing a rack....at least give him a little protection lol
> 
> okay site signing up is not my strong point...ask midnight...but i will figure it out



The Digital Politics site is basic, nothing fancy. The only reason I have accounts set up is to keep the names straight easier when working out the scripts.


----------



## strollingbones

oktay i will look at it....


----------



## KittenKoder

Alrighty then ... the final Colorado character ... not sure about the fur color yet but the modeling is done!


----------



## tigerbob

KittenKoder said:


> Alright, for those interested, what type of character (model) do you think you would like having your voice to? Animal preferred, but other things are possible to fit in somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ............  Oh ... and NO TOWELS!



Sweet!  I'm in!

Clearly I'm a Tiger with an English accent (similar to Shere Khan from the Jungle Book)


----------



## KittenKoder

tigerbob said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, for those interested, what type of character (model) do you think you would like having your voice to? Animal preferred, but other things are possible to fit in somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ............  Oh ... and NO TOWELS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet!  I'm in!
> 
> Clearly I'm a Tiger with an English accent (similar to Shere Khan from the Jungle Book)
Click to expand...


Cool! That makes 9 characters. This might get bigger than I expected ... LOL ... but it will give me something to do with my free time.


----------



## editec

I've created an account and am standing by for further orders.

Wait a minute...it's not accepting the username?

I am extremely dubious that nonsense name is already taken.

You want to check on that, Kit?

Something's not right


----------



## KittenKoder

editec said:


> I've created an account and am standing by for further orders.
> 
> Wait a minute...it's not accepting the username?
> 
> I am extremely dubious that nonsense name is already taken.
> 
> You want to check on that, Kit?
> 
> Something's not right



You have the name as Headitec, what do you mean it's not excepting the username? Are you talking about when you log in?


----------



## tigerbob

KittenKoder said:


> LOL ...
> 
> Well, anyone interested make an account here: Digital Politics
> 
> Use a nickname close enough to your nickname here so I can tell who is who. It's a very simple site with just a forum like posting system to develop the script without disrupting USMB too much. But if you cannot record your voice in digital format somehow (just need a microphone on your computer, all OS's have a sound recorder built in) then it may be pointless to bother, though one silent character (first come first serve) will be okay. The site isn't listed publicly, so it's invitation only. Please don't give it to everyone, I have enough work trying to keep up here.



Account created, awaiting instructions.


----------



## KittenKoder

Almost done with the third character. Doing Crimsons right now because it's an easy one and will be helpful in making others. After that ... I'll do Tiger Bob's character ... that one will be super easy since I already have a cat, just need to adjust some things to make it a tiger.


----------



## tigerbob

KittenKoder said:


> Almost done with the third character. Doing Crimsons right now because it's an easy one and will be helpful in making others. After that ... I'll do Tiger Bob's character ... that one will be super easy since I already have a cat, just need to adjust some things to make it a tiger.



First time in my life I've been called easy.


----------



## KittenKoder

Does this look like a good rottweiler?


----------



## editec

KittenKoder said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've created an account and am standing by for further orders.
> 
> Wait a minute...it's not accepting the username?
> 
> I am extremely dubious that nonsense name is already taken.
> 
> You want to check on that, Kit?
> 
> Something's not right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have the name as Headitec, what do you mean it's not excepting the username? Are you talking about when you log in?
Click to expand...

 
Hmmm...it kept sending me back saying it was not an okay name and that it was taken.

Apparently it was taken by me?

okay I'm officially confused.

But if I'm in the system, good enough.

Thanks


----------



## KittenKoder

editec said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've created an account and am standing by for further orders.
> 
> Wait a minute...it's not accepting the username?
> 
> I am extremely dubious that nonsense name is already taken.
> 
> You want to check on that, Kit?
> 
> Something's not right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have the name as Headitec, what do you mean it's not excepting the username? Are you talking about when you log in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm...it kept sending me back saying it was not an okay name and that it was taken.
> 
> Apparently it was taken by me?
> 
> okay I'm officially confused.
> 
> But if I'm in the system, good enough.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


Welcome, it was a 15 minute website, I expect some glitches ... LOL


----------



## Coloradomtnman

KittenKoder said:


> Alrighty then ... the final Colorado character ... not sure about the fur color yet but the modeling is done!



Yes, that is awesome!  Thanks Kitten.  I feel extremely flattered.


----------



## KittenKoder

Coloradomtnman said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alrighty then ... the final Colorado character ... not sure about the fur color yet but the modeling is done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is awesome!  Thanks Kitten.  I feel extremely flattered.
Click to expand...


Yours I can safely say is one of my masterpieces ... I'm glad you're happy with it to.


----------



## KittenKoder

tigerbob said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done with the third character. Doing Crimsons right now because it's an easy one and will be helpful in making others. After that ... I'll do Tiger Bob's character ... that one will be super easy since I already have a cat, just need to adjust some things to make it a tiger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time in my life I've been called easy.
Click to expand...


LOL

Well ... I am picturing the tiger with a top hat for some reason ...


----------



## tigerbob

KittenKoder said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done with the third character. Doing Crimsons right now because it's an easy one and will be helpful in making others. After that ... I'll do Tiger Bob's character ... that one will be super easy since I already have a cat, just need to adjust some things to make it a tiger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time in my life I've been called easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Well ... I am picturing the tiger with a top hat for some reason ...
Click to expand...


Sounds familiar....with monocle and cane?


----------



## KittenKoder

Nope, too cool for such excess ...


----------



## tigerbob

KittenKoder said:


> Nope, too cool for such excess ...



Heh-heh-heh!  Sweet!


----------



## KittenKoder

Alright, I updated the cartoon script site, there is a full explanation of how I picture is working on the home page now. For those participating please read it, right after the redish text.


----------



## xotoxi

May I join?

If I can move away from the animal theme, I would like to the the letter "X", in a similar style as Gumby.

My face should be in the middle of the "X" and stick figure arms coming out of the sides.  The two bottom arms of the X would be my legs, and the two top arms would be like ears, sometimes bending (but not flopping) forward slightly when I turn.


----------



## KittenKoder

xotoxi said:


> May I join?
> 
> If I can move away from the animal theme, I would like to the the letter "X", in a similar style as Gumby.
> 
> My face should be in the middle of the "X" and stick figure arms coming out of the sides.  The two bottom arms of the X would be my legs, and the two top arms would be like ears, sometimes bending (but not flopping) forward slightly when I turn.



You can, but a letter doesn't fit well enough (I said no towels LOL) ... however ... there is something that can be worked out ... I just can't think of a character for you right this minute. Give me a bit. Your's is tough to figure one out that fits your posting style.


----------



## alan1

KittenKoder said:


> LOL ...
> 
> Well, anyone interested make an account here: Digital Politics
> 
> Use a nickname close enough to your nickname here so I can tell who is who. It's a very simple site with just a forum like posting system to develop the script without disrupting USMB too much. But if you cannot record your voice in digital format somehow (just need a microphone on your computer, all OS's have a sound recorder built in) then it may be pointless to bother, though one silent character (first come first serve) will be okay. The site isn't listed publicly, so it's invitation only. Please don't give it to everyone, I have enough work trying to keep up here.



I'm in, same name.


----------



## xotoxi

KittenKoder said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> May I join?
> 
> If I can move away from the animal theme, I would like to the the letter "X", in a similar style as Gumby.
> 
> My face should be in the middle of the "X" and stick figure arms coming out of the sides. The two bottom arms of the X would be my legs, and the two top arms would be like ears, sometimes bending (but not flopping) forward slightly when I turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can, but a letter doesn't fit well enough (I said no towels LOL) ... however ... there is something that can be worked out ... I just can't think of a character for you right this minute. Give me a bit. Your's is tough to figure one out that fits your posting style.
Click to expand...


----------



## xotoxi

KittenKoder said:


> I just can't think of a character for you right this minute. Give me a bit. Your's is tough to figure one out that fits your posting style.


 
What about an obnxious monkey that is loud and always throwing his shit at everyone?


----------



## KittenKoder

xotoxi said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't think of a character for you right this minute. Give me a bit. Your's is tough to figure one out that fits your posting style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about an obnxious monkey that is loud and always throwing his shit at everyone?
Click to expand...


Okay ... the monkey idea would work, but not that annoying. How about the "frat boy" personality ... that kinda fits your posting style.


----------



## alan1

xotoxi said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't think of a character for you right this minute. Give me a bit. Your's is tough to figure one out that fits your posting style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about an obnxious monkey that is loud and always throwing his shit at everyone?
Click to expand...


How about a cross between a chimp and a chihuahua.  It's high time we invented a new animal.


----------



## xotoxi

KittenKoder said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't think of a character for you right this minute. Give me a bit. Your's is tough to figure one out that fits your posting style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about an obnxious monkey that is loud and always throwing his shit at everyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay ... the monkey idea would work, but not that annoying. How about the "frat boy" personality ... that kinda fits your posting style.
Click to expand...

 

"Frat boy"?

If that fits my personality...then I am disguising myself really well!  

Make the monkey a douchebag with a popped collar and a cocked baseball cap...like this douchebag:


----------



## xotoxi

How about this:






It's a breed of dog called Xoloitzcuintli...which looks similar to my name.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xoloitzcuintli


----------



## KittenKoder

xotoxi said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about an obnxious monkey that is loud and always throwing his shit at everyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay ... the monkey idea would work, but not that annoying. How about the "frat boy" personality ... that kinda fits your posting style.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Frat boy"?
> 
> If that fits my personality...then I am disguising myself really well!
> 
> Make the monkey a douchebag with a popped collar and a cocked baseball cap...like this douchebag:
Click to expand...


No, I was thinking the stereotype frat boy, like in "Animal House", the same type used in cartoons frequently. Obnoxious, toga wearing, life is a party that never ends, always making fun of everything type of frat boy.


----------



## xotoxi

KittenKoder said:


> No, I was thinking the stereotype frat boy, like in "Animal House", the same type used in cartoons frequently. Obnoxious, toga wearing, life is a party that never ends, always making fun of everything type of frat boy.


 
Okay...that would work.

Do you want to make me a Mexican hairless dog?

Or maybe a moose, since I'm from Maine.


----------



## KittenKoder

xotoxi said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I was thinking the stereotype frat boy, like in "Animal House", the same type used in cartoons frequently. Obnoxious, toga wearing, life is a party that never ends, always making fun of everything type of frat boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay...that would work.
> 
> Do you want to make me a Mexican hairless dog?
> 
> Or maybe a moose, since I'm from Maine.
Click to expand...


I may do one more dog, but I was thinking of making it a Chi-wah-wah if anything *snicker* so it wouldn't fit you. A moose ... actually, that's brilliant. I will do that one.


----------



## xotoxi

KittenKoder said:


> A moose ... actually, that's brilliant. I will do that one.


 
Good idea.  

Make sure that you give me a very large dewlap so that I can impress the ladies (and Charlie Bass).


----------



## xotoxi

Speaking of Charlie Bass...will he be a bass with an afro?

He can just intermittently appear at random times and start talking about gay sex.

Then we can fry him up and eat him, only to find that he returns in the next episode.


----------



## KittenKoder

xotoxi said:


> Speaking of Charlie Bass...will he be a bass with an afro?
> 
> He can just intermittently appear at random times and start talking about gay sex.
> 
> Then we can fry him up and eat him, only to find that he returns in the next episode.



I am only doing characters for those who want to participate, so unless they go to the script site and post they won't have a character at all in their image.


----------



## xotoxi

KittenKoder said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Charlie Bass...will he be a bass with an afro?
> 
> He can just intermittently appear at random times and start talking about gay sex.
> 
> Then we can fry him up and eat him, only to find that he returns in the next episode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am only doing characters for those who want to participate, so unless they go to the script site and post they won't have a character at all in their image.
Click to expand...

 
Oh...I guess I missed something.  Where is this script site?


----------



## tigerbob

Actually, I've just noticed that there appears to be a large tiger striped dildo floating next to me.  Is this intentional?  If so, I'm going to need to rethink the characterization I bring to the role.

Hmm, what's my motivation....?


----------



## KittenKoder

xotoxi said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Charlie Bass...will he be a bass with an afro?
> 
> He can just intermittently appear at random times and start talking about gay sex.
> 
> Then we can fry him up and eat him, only to find that he returns in the next episode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am only doing characters for those who want to participate, so unless they go to the script site and post they won't have a character at all in their image.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh...I guess I missed something.  Where is this script site?
Click to expand...


Aaah ... sorry, it's Digital Politics


----------



## KittenKoder

tigerbob said:


> Actually, I've just noticed that there appears to be a large tiger striped dildo floating next to me.  Is this intentional?  If so, I'm going to need to rethink the characterization I bring to the role.
> 
> Hmm, what's my motivation....?



It's the tail ... I keep picture him swinging it like a "cane". How the characters evolve will depend on what you post in the script site, thus you will have more control over the character you contribute your voice to instead of it just being dictated. You can be yourself or make up a persona based on the character itself, you choose. It's the "thank you" for doing the voice, this character will be yours to toy with.


----------



## KittenKoder

This turned out a little better than I thought I could to. All this practice is paying off!


----------



## KittenKoder

Guess who ...


----------



## KittenKoder

Oh, I started the first story on the site to, for those who haven't noticed ... guess what the topic is ... LOL


----------



## tigerbob

KittenKoder said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I've just noticed that there appears to be a large tiger striped dildo floating next to me.  Is this intentional?  If so, I'm going to need to rethink the characterization I bring to the role.
> 
> Hmm, what's my motivation....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the tail ... I keep picture him swinging it like a "cane". How the characters evolve will depend on what you post in the script site, thus you will have more control over the character you contribute your voice to instead of it just being dictated. You can be yourself or make up a persona based on the character itself, you choose. It's the "thank you" for doing the voice, this character will be yours to toy with.
Click to expand...


Yeah I suspected t was the tail LOL..  I'll start adding bits to the script during the day.  I'm starting the think Noel Coward / Oscar Wilde.


----------



## tigerbob

KK - I just posted something in Stories that perhaps should have gone in Suggestions or Issues.  My bad.


----------



## xotoxi

KittenKoder said:


> Guess who ...


 
NICE!  Thanks.


----------



## tigerbob

xotoxi said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE!  Thanks.
Click to expand...


Nice antlers dude.


----------



## KittenKoder

tigerbob said:


> KK - I just posted something in Stories that perhaps should have gone in Suggestions or Issues.  My bad.



It's okay, I'll answer it here real quick though since it's a good question anyway, the stories section is for just talking about the issues, either with your real points and concerns or "through the character" perspective, in other words, let out and have fun with it no matter what you post. Make wise cracks, jokes, etc. or post your real feelings.


----------



## KittenKoder

For those wanting to get involved we've started post on the first script thread ...


----------



## KittenKoder

Added a second script topic to see which I will do first, based on which generates the best and most responses to spark the imagination. The "News Media" I have a ton of my own material already. Thinking of changing the setting to a news broadcast and do a mock of one from ... well ... Faux!


----------



## xotoxi

tigerbob said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE! Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice antlers dude.
Click to expand...

 
Do you like my swingin' dewlap?


----------



## random3434

Where's Mine?


----------



## alan1

Echo Zulu said:


> Where's Mine?



Cutting room floor, with me.


----------



## random3434

MountainMan said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's Mine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting room floor, with me.
Click to expand...


Well, are we at least comfortable there?




I'll bring a deck of cards and some vodka, you bring some lemons and ice.

Give us something to do while we're waiting....................


----------



## KittenKoder

Working as fast as I can ... which is oddly getting faster each day. I managed to get two done yesterday, a personal record!


----------



## KittenKoder

Mountain Man, I think yours is to plain as a cartoon character ... perhaps some props but I can't think of much for a mean salamander.


----------



## alan1

KittenKoder said:


> Mountain Man, I think yours is to plain as a cartoon character ... perhaps some props but I can't think of much for a mean salamander.



I need gill slits, a flat tail and a glass of scotch


----------



## alan1

MountainMan said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mountain Man, I think yours is to plain as a cartoon character ... perhaps some props but I can't think of much for a mean salamander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need gill slits, a flat tail and a glass of scotch
Click to expand...


And a cigarette.


----------



## alan1

MountainMan said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mountain Man, I think yours is to plain as a cartoon character ... perhaps some props but I can't think of much for a mean salamander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need gill slits, a flat tail and a glass of scotch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a cigarette.
Click to expand...


And maybe a bowie knife strapped to my waist.

Oh, and I like the teeth.


----------



## tigerbob

xotoxi said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> NICE! Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice antlers dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you like my swingin' dewlap?
Click to expand...


It's...erm...most impressive...?


----------



## tigerbob

MountainMan said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need gill slits, a flat tail and a glass of scotch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a cigarette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And maybe a bowie knife strapped to my waist.
> 
> Oh, and I like the teeth.
Click to expand...


Salambo.


----------



## KittenKoder

MountainMan said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need gill slits, a flat tail and a glass of scotch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a cigarette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And maybe a bowie knife strapped to my waist.
> 
> Oh, and I like the teeth.
Click to expand...


Thought you might like the teeth.

Those props are common ones that will be scene specific, what about a hat or loop gold earring or nosering? He could be plain like that though, it just seems unfair since all the others have so much more to them. Salamanders just don't have many outer traits that flash.


----------



## alan1

KittenKoder said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a cigarette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And maybe a bowie knife strapped to my waist.
> 
> Oh, and I like the teeth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thought you might like the teeth.
> 
> Those props are common ones that will be scene specific, what about a hat or loop gold earring or nosering? He could be plain like that though, it just seems unfair since all the others have so much more to them. Salamanders just don't have many outer traits that flash.
Click to expand...


A hat works, Ill send you a pic of one of my hats.


----------



## KittenKoder

MountainMan said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And maybe a bowie knife strapped to my waist.
> 
> Oh, and I like the teeth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought you might like the teeth.
> 
> Those props are common ones that will be scene specific, what about a hat or loop gold earring or nosering? He could be plain like that though, it just seems unfair since all the others have so much more to them. Salamanders just don't have many outer traits that flash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A hat works, Ill send you a pic of one of my hats.
Click to expand...


Okies.


----------



## xotoxi

I think EZ should be a giraffe.


----------



## KittenKoder

xotoxi said:


> I think EZ should be a giraffe.



Naw ... too bothersome, making a squirrel for here's.


----------



## random3434

KittenKoder said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think EZ should be a giraffe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw ... too bothersome, making a squirrel for here's.
Click to expand...


I kinda like the giraffe idea, but if it's too hard, I'll be xoxoxoxoxoxtoxi's Rocky to his Bullwinkle!


----------



## KittenKoder

Guess who ....


----------



## alan1

KittenKoder said:


> Guess who ....



Yer just banging em out now.


----------



## KittenKoder

MountainMan said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yer just banging em out now.
Click to expand...


Yep!


----------



## xotoxi

KittenKoder said:


> Guess who ....


 
I'd say for a squirrel, the tail should be bigger, at least higher than the head.  And it should curl back on itself...for better balance.


----------



## KittenKoder




----------



## KittenKoder

The tail is poseable like all of them, so that's not the only position it goes in, I just render quick poses for the site pics.


----------



## KittenKoder

LOL ... sitting here thinking of which one I had left to do ...


... realized that's all the characters! A few tweaks and accessories to some and that's all. Then I'll do the common scenes (living room, woods, coffee shop, maybe a office or something like that).


----------



## random3434

KittenKoder said:


> Guess who ....



It needs some tie dye..............


----------



## KittenKoder

Echo Zulu said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It needs some tie dye..............
Click to expand...


But tie-dye what? I don't want to do full clothing (WAY too much work and I can't get it to work right still) so what accessory? I could do a bracelet or bunch of bangle bracelets. Head band maybe? Tail scrunchy could be cute.


----------



## alan1

KittenKoder said:


>



Cool.


----------



## KittenKoder

MountainMan said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.
Click to expand...


The hat has a band, it's just not visible at that angle ... LOL ... that's the "high-thought" pose.


----------



## xotoxi

How do you get them to move?


----------



## random3434

KittenKoder said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It needs some tie dye..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But tie-dye what? I don't want to do full clothing (WAY too much work and I can't get it to work right still) so what accessory? I could do a bracelet or bunch of bangle bracelets. Head band maybe? Tail scrunchy could be cute.
Click to expand...



Sure, whatever is easy for you KK! I was kidding, but that would be kinda cool!


----------



## KittenKoder

xotoxi said:


> How do you get them to move?



Rigging, I create bones then paint "weights" to the vertices. The more complex the harder it is to get right. I still haven't gotten the body weights perfect.


----------



## xotoxi

Another suggestion...

I noticed that the cat eyes have the vertical slits for pupils.

However, you carried this same trait through to the other animals.  As far as I know, all the other animals have round pupils, except for the mountain goat which should have a horizontal slit.


----------



## KittenKoder

xotoxi said:


> Another suggestion...
> 
> I noticed that the cat eyes have the vertical slits for pupils.
> 
> However, you carried this same trait through to the other animals.  As far as I know, all the other animals have round pupils, except for the mountain goat which should have a horizontal slit.



I can change the faces easily, I just need to research which eyes are different more. But since you noticed, you just saved me a lot of looking. LOL


----------



## xotoxi

KittenKoder said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another suggestion...
> 
> I noticed that the cat eyes have the vertical slits for pupils.
> 
> However, you carried this same trait through to the other animals. As far as I know, all the other animals have round pupils, except for the mountain goat which should have a horizontal slit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can change the faces easily, I just need to research which eyes are different more. But since you noticed, you just saved me a lot of looking. LOL
Click to expand...

 

Here's what I have found:

Salamander





Moose





Squirrel





Goat (with their creepy devil eyes)






Am I missing any?


----------



## KittenKoder

That about covers it, thanks.


----------



## tigerbob

xotoxi said:


> Another suggestion...
> 
> I noticed that the cat eyes have the vertical slits for pupils.
> 
> However, you carried this same trait through to the other animals.  As far as I know, all the other animals have round pupils, except for the mountain goat which should have a horizontal slit.



What's wrong with vertical slits???  Cat hater.


----------



## xotoxi

tigerbob said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another suggestion...
> 
> I noticed that the cat eyes have the vertical slits for pupils.
> 
> However, you carried this same trait through to the other animals. As far as I know, all the other animals have round pupils, except for the mountain goat which should have a horizontal slit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with vertical slits??? Cat hater.
Click to expand...

 
There's nothing wrong with vertical slits...if you're a cat.

Why didn't you choose to be a polar bear with a paralyzed front end?


----------



## Phoenix

MountainMan said:


> Cool.



Looks just like you, MM.


Good work, KK.


----------



## tigerbob

xotoxi said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another suggestion...
> 
> I noticed that the cat eyes have the vertical slits for pupils.
> 
> However, you carried this same trait through to the other animals. As far as I know, all the other animals have round pupils, except for the mountain goat which should have a horizontal slit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with vertical slits??? Cat hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with vertical slits...if you're a cat.
> 
> Why didn't you choose to be a polar bear with a paralyzed front end?
Click to expand...


And spend my entire life ponceing around a barren frigid wasteland eating warm blubber?  You must be joking.


----------



## KittenKoder

Oddly, tigers don't have slit eyes ... theirs are round to.


----------



## tigerbob

KittenKoder said:


> Oddly, tigers don't have slit eyes ... theirs are round to.




Oh.



Bugger.


----------



## KittenKoder

tigerbob said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly, tigers don't have slit eyes ... theirs are round to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.
> 
> 
> 
> Bugger.
Click to expand...


LOL ...

The felines are very unique mammals, they make even humans look plain and boring. So many breeds and species, each with different traits.


----------



## xotoxi

KittenKoder said:


> Oddly, tigers don't have slit eyes ... theirs are round to.


 
Well I'll be flippin' darned!  You're right!

And I looked up pics of all other cats like lions, jags, panthers, etc, and they are all round!


----------



## KittenKoder

xotoxi said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly, tigers don't have slit eyes ... theirs are round to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'll be flippin' darned!  You're right!
> 
> And I looked up pics of all other cats like lions, jags, panthers, etc, and they are all round!
Click to expand...


It's unique to domestic and caracal, and I think some bobcat breeds.


----------



## KittenKoder

Caracals though are slightly less slit than domestic.


----------



## tigerbob

KittenKoder said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly, tigers don't have slit eyes ... theirs are round to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.
> 
> 
> 
> Bugger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL ...
> 
> The felines are very unique mammals, they make even humans look plain and boring. So many breeds and species, *each with different traits.*
Click to expand...


I'm *STRIPEY!!!!!*


----------



## KittenKoder

The stripe texture was a challenge, but it set the basis for some of the others.


----------



## tigerbob

KittenKoder said:


> The stripe texture was a challenge, but it set the basis for some of the others.



It was time well spent KK.  Stripes are gooooood.


----------



## KittenKoder

This is how they look all together now!


----------



## Coloradomtnman

KittenKoder said:


> This is how they look all together now!



Yeah!  They, er, we look great!


----------



## KittenKoder

Working on a living room lounging scene, mostly to figure out a few more tricks while the script is being worked out so I don't lose the momentum.


----------



## KittenKoder

Alright, an experiment, which looks better, with the lines or without?


----------



## KittenKoder

It's a bit hard to read with the format there, but here's a link to the script so far for the first episode:
Digital Politics

Post any tweaks or recommendations to that thread if you want to suggest any changes.


----------



## tigerbob

KittenKoder said:


> This is how they look all together now!



The magnificent seven.


----------



## tigerbob

KittenKoder said:


> Alright, an experiment, which looks better, with the lines or without?



Without.


----------



## KittenKoder

Which reminds me ... if those who are participating could please record yourself saying your characters name and send it to me, it would help make it all work better. Oh, and now is the time to change the name of the character if you want it to be different than the ones I have for them now (in case you don't want the user-name connected to the character). MP3 or WAV formats are fine, but OGG is the best if you can. The recording of the name being said can be simple or spiced up with some personality if you want. Just make sure it's the same voice you will be doing your part of the script for.


----------



## xotoxi

tigerbob said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, an experiment, which looks better, with the lines or without?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without.
Click to expand...

 
I agree.


----------



## KittenKoder

I was kind of leaning toward without myself.


----------



## alan1

KittenKoder said:


> Alright, an experiment, which looks better, with the lines or without?



I'm a little uncomfortable with the billy-goat-gruff behind me, I heard they like butting.


----------



## random3434

MountainMan said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, an experiment, which looks better, with the lines or without?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little uncomfortable with the billy-goat-gruff behind me, I heard they like butting.
Click to expand...


You're not getting my chair! I'm pretty comfy in it!


----------



## alan1

KittenKoder said:


> Which reminds me ... if those who are participating could please record yourself saying your characters name and send it to me, it would help make it all work better. Oh, and now is the time to change the name of the character if you want it to be different than the ones I have for them now (in case you don't want the user-name connected to the character). MP3 or WAV formats are fine, but OGG is the best if you can. The recording of the name being said can be simple or spiced up with some personality if you want. Just make sure it's the same voice you will be doing your part of the script for.



Just discovered my mic isn't working. May be a few days before I remedy that situation.


----------



## KittenKoder

MountainMan said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which reminds me ... if those who are participating could please record yourself saying your characters name and send it to me, it would help make it all work better. Oh, and now is the time to change the name of the character if you want it to be different than the ones I have for them now (in case you don't want the user-name connected to the character). MP3 or WAV formats are fine, but OGG is the best if you can. The recording of the name being said can be simple or spiced up with some personality if you want. Just make sure it's the same voice you will be doing your part of the script for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just discovered my mic isn't working. May be a few days before I remedy that situation.
Click to expand...


Okay, I have a few touch ups on the models to do anyway, so it's not like it's going to be ready for audio tomorrow. 

Mainly I just want to know what the characters will sound like so I can animate their personalities to match better.


----------



## alan1

KittenKoder said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which reminds me ... if those who are participating could please record yourself saying your characters name and send it to me, it would help make it all work better. Oh, and now is the time to change the name of the character if you want it to be different than the ones I have for them now (in case you don't want the user-name connected to the character). MP3 or WAV formats are fine, but OGG is the best if you can. The recording of the name being said can be simple or spiced up with some personality if you want. Just make sure it's the same voice you will be doing your part of the script for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just discovered my mic isn't working. May be a few days before I remedy that situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I have a few touch ups on the models to do anyway, so it's not like it's going to be ready for audio tomorrow.
> 
> Mainly I just want to know what the characters will sound like so I can animate their personalities to match better.
Click to expand...


A little bit of a southern drawl with a rich deepness that makes non-asexual women melt in their CFM boots and wet their panties. 
That's what I was told by the Simon Cowell anyways.


----------



## KittenKoder

Working on a quick Demo for the setup of the current script.


----------



## KittenKoder

[YOUTUBE]fLM7EE3OuVk[/YOUTUBE]

Alright ... I have gotten this far ... LOL .. almost ready for the full animation.


----------



## KittenKoder

Okay, I am going to work on the intro ... not sure exactly what to do for it. The final script for this episode is posted, just need the voices please so I can setup the character actions. Still don't have an official name, but I will just call it "Digital Politics" for now, maybe I'll be inspired soon.


----------



## tigerbob

KittenKoder said:


> [YOUTUBE]fLM7EE3OuVk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Alright ... I have gotten this far ... LOL .. almost ready for the full animation.



I have nothing but admiration for people that can do this stuff!  Fantastic!


----------



## KittenKoder

*curtsies* Thanks for the ego boost. I am figuring out a lot of fancy tricks and such. Would you believe that is only the second animation I have EVER done?


----------



## tigerbob

KittenKoder said:


> *curtsies* Thanks for the ego boost. I am figuring out a lot of fancy tricks and such. Would you believe that is only the second animation I have EVER done?



No, I can scarcely believe that!

But we are both learning.  I'm trying to figure out how to record v/o in some format you can actually use!  Somewhat less advanced than your self-tutoring, but a journey of 1000 miles must begin with a single step!


----------



## KittenKoder

tigerbob said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> *curtsies* Thanks for the ego boost. I am figuring out a lot of fancy tricks and such. Would you believe that is only the second animation I have EVER done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I can scarcely believe that!
> 
> But we are both learning.  I'm trying to figure out how to record v/o in some format you can actually use!  Somewhat less advanced than your self-tutoring, but a journey of 1000 miles must begin with a single step!
Click to expand...


Well, I can actually convert any format, but MP3 is the most compressed, WAV is the mid ranged but not as clear, and OGG is just ... well ... the "PNG" of audio, very well compressed without much loss in quality. But I can find a codex for any of them to convert myself. Windoze recorder I think defaults to WAV, but they may have added MP3 encoding recently. If you have an MP3 player, most of them can record in WAV or MP3 as well. I carry mine as a portable audio notepad instead of a music player now.


----------



## xotoxi

KittenKoder said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> *curtsies* Thanks for the ego boost. I am figuring out a lot of fancy tricks and such. Would you believe that is only the second animation I have EVER done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I can scarcely believe that!
> 
> But we are both learning. I'm trying to figure out how to record v/o in some format you can actually use! Somewhat less advanced than your self-tutoring, but a journey of 1000 miles must begin with a single step!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I can actually convert any format, but MP3 is the most compressed, WAV is the mid ranged but not as clear, and OGG is just ... well ... the "PNG" of audio, very well compressed without much loss in quality. But I can find a codex for any of them to convert myself. Windoze recorder I think defaults to WAV, but they may have added MP3 encoding recently. If you have an MP3 player, most of them can record in WAV or MP3 as well. I carry mine as a portable audio notepad instead of a music player now.
Click to expand...

 
The animation looks great, by the way!

As for the audio...I don't have a mic.  The only way I can record (right now) is to record my voice on my MP3 player and then save the WAV file.

Do you have any suggestions for mics for the computer?  What kind would give the best quality and how expensive would they be?

And how does one record OGG file?  Would I need special software?


----------



## KittenKoder

xotoxi said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I can scarcely believe that!
> 
> But we are both learning. I'm trying to figure out how to record v/o in some format you can actually use! Somewhat less advanced than your self-tutoring, but a journey of 1000 miles must begin with a single step!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I can actually convert any format, but MP3 is the most compressed, WAV is the mid ranged but not as clear, and OGG is just ... well ... the "PNG" of audio, very well compressed without much loss in quality. But I can find a codex for any of them to convert myself. Windoze recorder I think defaults to WAV, but they may have added MP3 encoding recently. If you have an MP3 player, most of them can record in WAV or MP3 as well. I carry mine as a portable audio notepad instead of a music player now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The animation looks great, by the way!
> 
> As for the audio...I don't have a mic.  The only way I can record (right now) is to record my voice on my MP3 player and then save the WAV file.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions for mics for the computer?  What kind would give the best quality and how expensive would they be?
> 
> And how does one record OGG file?  Would I need special software?
Click to expand...


For the mic ... I have an old (ten years almost) little portable one that cost me 5 bucks, cleaning up audio isn't that difficult now, just adjust the sensitivity in the software you use so it's mostly your voice that's picked up. The software used to record may or may not, Linux defaults to OGG format, but Windoze likely still defaults to WAV, when you record it stores it in a buffer then when you save the file you can choose what format to write it in. As I said, the format isn't that important, I can still work with WAV files, just have to remember to filter them a bit and smooth out the wave form before I splice it to the video. If you have the preset values available set it to high or medium quality for best results. 48000 is a good sample rate if it has numeric settings. A WAV file at that rate will be big, but if you use Wnizip and archive them (or 7-Zip is recommended freeware) it won't make a difference.


----------



## xotoxi

KittenKoder said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I can actually convert any format, but MP3 is the most compressed, WAV is the mid ranged but not as clear, and OGG is just ... well ... the "PNG" of audio, very well compressed without much loss in quality. But I can find a codex for any of them to convert myself. Windoze recorder I think defaults to WAV, but they may have added MP3 encoding recently. If you have an MP3 player, most of them can record in WAV or MP3 as well. I carry mine as a portable audio notepad instead of a music player now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The animation looks great, by the way!
> 
> As for the audio...I don't have a mic. The only way I can record (right now) is to record my voice on my MP3 player and then save the WAV file.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions for mics for the computer? What kind would give the best quality and how expensive would they be?
> 
> And how does one record OGG file? Would I need special software?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the mic ... I have an old (ten years almost) little portable one that cost me 5 bucks, cleaning up audio isn't that difficult now, just adjust the sensitivity in the software you use so it's mostly your voice that's picked up. The software used to record may or may not, Linux defaults to OGG format, but Windoze likely still defaults to WAV, when you record it stores it in a buffer then when you save the file you can choose what format to write it in. As I said, the format isn't that important, I can still work with WAV files, just have to remember to filter them a bit and smooth out the wave form before I splice it to the video. If you have the preset values available set it to high or medium quality for best results. 48000 is a good sample rate if it has numeric settings. A WAV file at that rate will be big, but if you use Wnizip and archive them (or 7-Zip is recommended freeware) it won't make a difference.
Click to expand...

 
How do we get this file to you?  Email?


----------



## tigerbob

KK - sent a test audio to your gmail.


----------



## KittenKoder

xotoxi said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The animation looks great, by the way!
> 
> As for the audio...I don't have a mic. The only way I can record (right now) is to record my voice on my MP3 player and then save the WAV file.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions for mics for the computer? What kind would give the best quality and how expensive would they be?
> 
> And how does one record OGG file? Would I need special software?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the mic ... I have an old (ten years almost) little portable one that cost me 5 bucks, cleaning up audio isn't that difficult now, just adjust the sensitivity in the software you use so it's mostly your voice that's picked up. The software used to record may or may not, Linux defaults to OGG format, but Windoze likely still defaults to WAV, when you record it stores it in a buffer then when you save the file you can choose what format to write it in. As I said, the format isn't that important, I can still work with WAV files, just have to remember to filter them a bit and smooth out the wave form before I splice it to the video. If you have the preset values available set it to high or medium quality for best results. 48000 is a good sample rate if it has numeric settings. A WAV file at that rate will be big, but if you use Wnizip and archive them (or 7-Zip is recommended freeware) it won't make a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do we get this file to you?  Email?
Click to expand...


Email would be best, it's on the script site at the bottom.


----------



## KittenKoder

Woot! I have started rendering what I can without the audio script ... The final draft of the opening for the first ep. Tiger Bob, your character is perfect, the voice fits almost too well. This is moving along well actually.


----------



## KittenKoder

This is odd, but I am liking my second script better ... well not odd really. The first episode of any cartoon is usually an introduction more than anything, so yeah. Also, the second one will be more true to what I was thinking about when I got the inspiration. I really wish raytracing wasn't so processor intensive, I need a second computer soon, one to do the rendering while I do the designing on the other. LOL Guess I'll put that on my wishlist.


----------



## KittenKoder

After a bit more tests I have determined that WAV or MOV sound best, but WAV files are still huge. Found out MOV is Macs media format, and I can convert it myself so no need to worry about that.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> After a bit more tests I have determined that WAV or MOV sound best, but WAV files are still huge. Found out MOV is Macs media format, and I can convert it myself so no need to worry about that.


WAV files are huge, I can convert any sound file to mp3 if that's helpful in any way.


----------



## KittenKoder

Midnight Marauder said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a bit more tests I have determined that WAV or MOV sound best, but WAV files are still huge. Found out MOV is Macs media format, and I can convert it myself so no need to worry about that.
> 
> 
> 
> WAV files are huge, I can convert any sound file to mp3 if that's helpful in any way.
Click to expand...


MP3 works most often, but most common recorders use WAV, MOV, or OGG. I don't have a character for you yet, but I can write you into the next script since it's not done. I was thinking a bat, for various reasons. Or an owl.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a bit more tests I have determined that WAV or MOV sound best, but WAV files are still huge. Found out MOV is Macs media format, and I can convert it myself so no need to worry about that.
> 
> 
> 
> WAV files are huge, I can convert any sound file to mp3 if that's helpful in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MP3 works most often, but most common recorders use WAV, MOV, or OGG. I don't have a character for you yet, but I can write you into the next script since it's not done. I was thinking a bat, for various reasons. Or an owl.
Click to expand...

How about just a masked Wombat?

But anyhow, if you have any sound files which you want converted to mp3 for any reason, hit me up in PM.


----------



## KittenKoder

Midnight Marauder said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> WAV files are huge, I can convert any sound file to mp3 if that's helpful in any way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MP3 works most often, but most common recorders use WAV, MOV, or OGG. I don't have a character for you yet, but I can write you into the next script since it's not done. I was thinking a bat, for various reasons. Or an owl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about just a masked Wombat?
> 
> But anyhow, if you have any sound files which you want converted to mp3 for any reason, hit me up in PM.
Click to expand...


Thanks, but the beauty of Linux programs, if a file format exists there is a converter for it. I can even use AU files.

Hmm ... a wombat with a mask, perhaps ... actually that's a damned good idea.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> MP3 works most often, but most common recorders use WAV, MOV, or OGG. I don't have a character for you yet, but I can write you into the next script since it's not done. I was thinking a bat, for various reasons. Or an owl.
> 
> 
> 
> How about just a masked Wombat?
> 
> But anyhow, if you have any sound files which you want converted to mp3 for any reason, hit me up in PM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, but the beauty of Linux programs, if a file format exists there is a converter for it. I can even use AU files.
> 
> Hmm ... a wombat with a mask, perhaps ... actually that's a damned good idea.
Click to expand...

I still haven't gotten around to putting Ubuntu on this PC... Still use it though, exclusively on my laptop.

I added a 1 Terabyte drive to this computer -- to accompany the 300GB which already existed -- and copied windows OS and all files over, and can boot to either drive. So, it's really a matter of just taking the time to install Ubuntu.

By the way, I think your cartoon is great so far.


----------



## KittenKoder

Midnight Marauder said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about just a masked Wombat?
> 
> But anyhow, if you have any sound files which you want converted to mp3 for any reason, hit me up in PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, but the beauty of Linux programs, if a file format exists there is a converter for it. I can even use AU files.
> 
> Hmm ... a wombat with a mask, perhaps ... actually that's a damned good idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still haven't gotten around to putting Ubuntu on this PC... Still use it though, exclusively on my laptop.
> 
> I added a 1 Terabyte drive to this computer -- to accompany the 300GB which already existed -- and copied windows OS and all files over, and can boot to either drive. So, it's really a matter of just taking the time to install Ubuntu.
> 
> By the way, I think your cartoon is great so far.
Click to expand...


Sweet system ... and thanks. I am going to get a second computer and link it with my current desktop. I can buy a bunch of "junk" computers and piece together one nice one really cheap, then when I do the animations I can have Blender running on both, one to model while the other renders. For some reason when you render in Blender it won't let you do anything else.


----------



## KittenKoder

Oh, to all those in the first script, I have Tiger Bob's lines, if I get the others soon enough I can get the "Swine Flu" episode done very soon.


----------



## KittenKoder

KittenKoder said:


> Alright, an experiment, which looks better, with the lines or without?



TigerBob, the pics from that quote are in the "living room" ... and the last demo video to.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> Sweet system ... and thanks. I am going to get a second computer and link it with my current desktop. I can buy a bunch of "junk" computers and piece together one nice one really cheap, then when I do the animations I can have Blender running on both, one to model while the other renders. For some reason when you render in Blender it won't let you do anything else.


[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001IEZX3G"]Get this drive[/ame], it's well worth the 100 bucks and comes with proprietary software to copy the entire OS, files and everything else from smaller drives, when you build your cobble.


----------



## KittenKoder

LOL ... I am old school, I pound it all together and then flip the switch ... if it blows up I start over again ...

Well, not really, but I junk shop for parts and like to buy from local who I know and can trust already. Kind of a double reason to, I like to support the local stores which still sell parts, hoping that they stay in business because Radio Shack no longer sells anything worth buying these days.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> LOL ... I am old school, I pound it all together and then flip the switch ... if it blows up I start over again ...
> 
> Well, not really, but I junk shop for parts and like to buy from local who I know and can trust already. Kind of a double reason to, I like to support the local stores which still sell parts, hoping that they stay in business because Radio Shack no longer sells anything worth buying these days.


I do the same thing, but alot of what I do is storage intensive, the 1TB drive is a must for that, to build a computer around. And it's a new product, priced right and I couldn't resist the upgrade.

I have never bought a retail, ready-made computer. Always built my own. About to do so again, for the fourth time.


----------



## KittenKoder

I clean my HDs a lot, so I don't actually use much space. But I need two completely independent processors (or more) to get more work done. I'm getting faster than the computers again and even manage to make a 1 Ghz processor slow down. With multiple computers linked I can run CPU and RAM intensive applications and just "switch" screens (going to write a "window in window" app to make it easier if I can't find one). I have three computers already, just can't use two of them for what I need now, they are too old. it would be nice to have one for editing, one for rendering, and maybe a server for storage and personal websites. When I do get the server though it will be after I upgrade my ISP connection speed, I just haven't bothered yet.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> I clean my HDs a lot, so I don't actually use much space. But I need two completely independent processors (or more) to get more work done. I'm getting faster than the computers again and even manage to make a 1 Ghz processor slow down. With multiple computers linked I can run CPU and RAM intensive applications and just "switch" screens (going to write a "window in window" app to make it easier if I can't find one). I have three computers already, just can't use two of them for what I need now, they are too old. it would be nice to have one for editing, one for rendering, and maybe a server for storage and personal websites. When I do get the server though it will be after I upgrade my ISP connection speed, I just haven't bothered yet.


I think you would love my 3.6Ghz processor! And it's not even a top drawer one, anymore.


----------



## KittenKoder

Midnight Marauder said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I clean my HDs a lot, so I don't actually use much space. But I need two completely independent processors (or more) to get more work done. I'm getting faster than the computers again and even manage to make a 1 Ghz processor slow down. With multiple computers linked I can run CPU and RAM intensive applications and just "switch" screens (going to write a "window in window" app to make it easier if I can't find one). I have three computers already, just can't use two of them for what I need now, they are too old. it would be nice to have one for editing, one for rendering, and maybe a server for storage and personal websites. When I do get the server though it will be after I upgrade my ISP connection speed, I just haven't bothered yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you would love my 3.6Ghz processor! And it's not even a top drawer one, anymore.
Click to expand...


I'd still manage to slow it down. Most of what I do doesn't rely on speed, but even compiling code doesn't change much. When I compiled on a 300 Mhz machine it wasn't that much slower than my 1 Ghz machine, so I never bothered upgrading from this. I may get a faster CPU for the rendering machine when I do that, but raytracing is math intensive, so the math processor would need to be faster for it to take advantage of the CPU speed. Actually, since I got this computer I haven't ever upgraded it, I don't like messing with the hardware once I get it working and programming didn't take much, this whole 3D thing is new to me. I had been avoiding it like the plague, I just didn't think I was good at art.

The only reason I am thinking of getting a second one is because I am liking how this cartoon is turning out, and I know a better computer could make it faster and easier. By combining the two so they can share information I will be able to do even more at an even faster speed because of one other problem, as I said, Blender doesn't let you edit while it's rendering.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> this whole 3D thing is new to me. I had been avoiding it like the plague, I just didn't think I was good at art.


Yer looking like an old pro!





> The only reason I am thinking of getting a second one is because I am liking how this cartoon is turning out


It's great. I admire such skills. My forte is audio.


----------



## KittenKoder

Midnight Marauder said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> this whole 3D thing is new to me. I had been avoiding it like the plague, I just didn't think I was good at art.
> 
> 
> 
> Yer looking like an old pro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason I am thinking of getting a second one is because I am liking how this cartoon is turning out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's great. I admire such skills. My forte is audio.
Click to expand...


Well ... maybe you will be able to do the audio for it after there are at least three episodes. The video editor I have doesn't mix audio well, so I may need to have it all mixed first into one file then just append it to the video file. Which means I would send you the audio files, and muted video file, have you mix the audio and send me the mixed audio file, then I can seam them. Do you have a lot of "effects"? Like regular everyday sounds.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> this whole 3D thing is new to me. I had been avoiding it like the plague, I just didn't think I was good at art.
> 
> 
> 
> Yer looking like an old pro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason I am thinking of getting a second one is because I am liking how this cartoon is turning out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's great. I admire such skills. My forte is audio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well ... maybe you will be able to do the audio for it after there are at least three episodes. The video editor I have doesn't mix audio well, so I may need to have it all mixed first into one file then just append it to the video file. Which means I would send you the audio files, and muted video file, have you mix the audio and send me the mixed audio file, then I can seam them. Do you have a lot of "effects"? Like regular everyday sounds.
Click to expand...

Yup! I believe I can help you there. Lemme know.


----------



## KittenKoder

Working on the intro, just need  short 1 minute song for it, something like "American Idiot" by Green Day.


----------



## KittenKoder

Check this out!
[YOUTUBE]LTKHCu8ff1c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tigerbob

KittenKoder said:


> Check this out!
> [YOUTUBE]LTKHCu8ff1c[/YOUTUBE]



That is so cool!!!!!

Good music too!!!!!

I'd rep you but "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to KittenKoder again."


----------



## KittenKoder

The music is actually only temporary, I want a parody song about the dependence on media news for it really.


----------



## tigerbob

KittenKoder said:


> The music is actually only temporary, I want a parody song about the dependence on media news for it really.



That could be even better, but I still like it as it is now.  Like the start of a real news show.


----------



## tigerbob

Great disclaimer too!


----------



## KittenKoder

I actually wanted to make something for that disclaimer, I got the idea watching South Park one night and thought, "you know, it needs to be simpler" ...


----------



## tigerbob

KittenKoder said:


> I actually wanted to make something for that disclaimer, I got the idea watching South Park one night and thought, "you know, it needs to be simpler" ...



Thought I recognized it.  You cut out the bit about "celebrity voices are impersonated...badly".


----------



## KittenKoder

Well .. for now the only animated characters I have are the main ones, so no need for it ... yet.

... was thinking maybe when I am good enough doing a "Weird Al" something or other ... he will loan his likeness for free!


----------



## KittenKoder

I still need the other voices so I can make sure the animation timing is right.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> I still need the other voices so I can make sure the animation timing is right.


Check your PMs....


----------



## KittenKoder

Midnight Marauder said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still need the other voices so I can make sure the animation timing is right.
> 
> 
> 
> Check your PMs....
Click to expand...


LOL .. was talking about the script lines for the first episode.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still need the other voices so I can make sure the animation timing is right.
> 
> 
> 
> Check your PMs....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL .. was talking about the script lines for the first episode.
Click to expand...

Oh I know.... Just quoted your post for the halibut.


----------



## KittenKoder

Wicked cool! I found a decent player for it, though I will start it off on Youtube and see if we get any fans before making a whole site for it, but I have the video player, and thankfully I found it in Flash (smaller API than Java).


----------



## tigerbob

KittenKoder said:


> Wicked cool! I found a decent player for it, though I will start it off on Youtube and see if we get any fans before making a whole site for it, but I have the video player, and thankfully I found it in Flash (smaller API than Java).



I have no idea what you just said, but 'Hooray' because you're clearly pleased.


----------



## KittenKoder

I found a video player like what Youtube has ... sorry, when I get excited I forget to drop the tech-speak.


----------



## KittenKoder

Those involved, on the script site I added a link on the main page (the first one) near the top, it's the currently mapped video which I will update as time goes on until it's done, then I can upload to Youtube. Right now I have 1 minute done ... need more of the audio to finish more.


----------



## tigerbob

KittenKoder said:


> Those involved, on the script site I added a link on the main page (the first one) near the top, it's the currently mapped video which I will update as time goes on until it's done, then I can upload to Youtube. Right now I have 1 minute done ... need more of the audio to finish more.



A masterpiece is being created....

Nice goin KK!


----------



## strollingbones

i hope my mention in random musings got people over here....looks like you are having great response....not to my words but to your actions .....


----------



## Midnight Marauder

That theme music is hap-nin! It's NOW!


----------



## KittenKoder

Thanks all, but I couldn't get anywhere without the help of the voice actors, musicians (have two now) and those who helped create the script. Now ... time to do the newest character while I wait for more voices to get done ...

Wombat ... 

Oh, and Strolling I haven't forgotten about you, you mentioned earlier on an interest, but I only include those who sign onto the script site, it's kind of like signing an okay to use what you post there and your voice as well as a record for me to check when I need to remember something.


----------



## KittenKoder

Guess who!!!

Oh, and the cape flutters to. I finally figured out how to do cloth! Well, some cloth, a cape at least. LOL


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> Guess who!!!
> 
> Oh, and the cape flutters to. I finally figured out how to do cloth! Well, some cloth, a cape at least. LOL


Haha!


----------



## alan1

Midnight Marauder said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who!!!
> 
> Oh, and the cape flutters to. I finally figured out how to do cloth! Well, some cloth, a cape at least. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Haha!
Click to expand...


But is it pink?


----------



## KittenKoder

MountainMan said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who!!!
> 
> Oh, and the cape flutters to. I finally figured out how to do cloth! Well, some cloth, a cape at least. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Haha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But is it pink?
Click to expand...


LOL .. yep. He said pink so I made it pink.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But is it pink?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL .. yep. He said pink so I made it pink.
Click to expand...

HOT Pink!!!


----------



## KittenKoder

Midnight Marauder said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> But is it pink?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL .. yep. He said pink so I made it pink.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HOT Pink!!!
Click to expand...


Oh ... that's easy to fix.


----------



## KittenKoder

Do you have a swatch of the exact pink?


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> Do you have a swatch of the exact pink?


I do but you're just fine like you already have it. I was just being smarmy. The actual fabric is red.


----------



## KittenKoder

Midnight Marauder said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a swatch of the exact pink?
> 
> 
> 
> I do but you're just fine like you already have it. I was just being smarmy. The actual fabric is red.
Click to expand...


Aaaw, you mean more like a silky red that looks pink because of the sheen?


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a swatch of the exact pink?
> 
> 
> 
> I do but you're just fine like you already have it. I was just being smarmy. The actual fabric is red.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aaaw, you mean more like a silky red that looks pink because of the sheen?
Click to expand...

That's right, it's faux satin like a windbreaker-type jacket. The photo in my avi is one I retouched to make it LOOK really pink!

What you have there is perfect IMO for the cartoon animal.


----------



## KittenKoder

More like this.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> More like this.


Excellent!


----------



## KittenKoder

Told you it would be easy!


----------



## tigerbob

KittenKoder said:


> More like this.



Puh-leeeesr don't make those pants any tighter!


----------



## alan1

tigerbob said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> More like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puh-leeeesr don't make those pants any tighter!
Click to expand...


Midnight is a pussy






















cat.


----------



## KittenKoder

tigerbob said:


> kittenkoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> more like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puh-leeeesr don't make those pants any tighter!
Click to expand...


lol


----------



## KittenKoder

Grrr ... I found a major error and have to re-render a lot, but meh. halfway through the re-render already. I screwed up all the models, it was minor in the models but after resizing and positioning them it became major (made the legs so small they looked like oompa-loompas).


----------



## alan1

KittenKoder said:


> Grrr ... I found a major error and have to re-render a lot, but meh. halfway through the re-render already. I screwed up all the models, it was minor in the models but after resizing and positioning them it became major (made the legs so small they looked like oompa-loompas).



What does an oompa-loompa hellbender look like?


----------



## KittenKoder

MountainMan said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grrr ... I found a major error and have to re-render a lot, but meh. halfway through the re-render already. I screwed up all the models, it was minor in the models but after resizing and positioning them it became major (made the legs so small they looked like oompa-loompas).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does an oompa-loompa hellbender look like?
Click to expand...


Bah! I already fixed it so I can't show you ... LOL. It was quite comical, also when I mad the characters walk their hips would move about a frame behind the rest of their body so it looked like they were doing the chicken dance all the time.


----------



## KittenKoder

Oh, did you see what I had gotten done in the site? The re-render has a little more spunk to it, but it's almost the same. Trying to get the actions to look a little more real. Then I am working on the new intro sequence, instead of the spinning screen I am setting up a huge billboard with the news montage, having each character come through it and do something, then pan out to show the group.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> having each character come through it and do something, then pan out to show the group.


Does Midnight fly thru?


----------



## KittenKoder

Midnight Marauder said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> having each character come through it and do something, then pan out to show the group.
> 
> 
> 
> Does Midnight fly thru?
Click to expand...


You read my mind! 

That's why I decided to do a more animated intro in the first place. Figured since we have a character that dreams like a super hero, may as well. I have Colorado doing the rock on head bang, Echo will do the "cutesy" hop, still working on the others.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> having each character come through it and do something, then pan out to show the group.
> 
> 
> 
> Does Midnight fly thru?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read my mind!
> 
> That's why I decided to do a more animated intro in the first place. Figured since we have a character that dreams like a super hero, may as well. I have Colorado doing the rock on head bang, Echo will do the "cutesy" hop, still working on the others.
Click to expand...

A flying masked wombat! How can you beat that?


----------



## KittenKoder

The next script (which I work on during rendering the first one) will have some better jokes, and Midnight is the instigator in some already. Got one for Echo and Midnight, based on your signature.

Scene: Midnight listening to the radio. Echo enters.

	Echo: What do you ave there?

	Midnight: It's a radio.

	Echo: Where's the mouse, or is it a touch screen?

* Midnight looks at Echo


----------



## tigerbob

KittenKoder said:


> The next script (which I work on during rendering the first one) will have some better jokes, and Midnight is the instigator in some already. Got one for Echo and Midnight, based on your signature.
> 
> Scene: Midnight listening to the radio. Echo enters.
> 
> Echo: What do you ave there?
> 
> Midnight: It's a radio.
> 
> Echo: Where's the mouse, or is it a touch screen?
> 
> * Midnight looks at Echo



LOL - you've got to have Echo ask if it's 'wireless'...


----------



## KittenKoder

tigerbob said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> The next script (which I work on during rendering the first one) will have some better jokes, and Midnight is the instigator in some already. Got one for Echo and Midnight, based on your signature.
> 
> Scene: Midnight listening to the radio. Echo enters.
> 
> Echo: What do you ave there?
> 
> Midnight: It's a radio.
> 
> Echo: Where's the mouse, or is it a touch screen?
> 
> * Midnight looks at Echo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - you've got to have Echo ask if it's 'wireless'...
Click to expand...


I'm not posting that much of the script here ... want it to be a surprise to others who are interested in seeing the finished product (also don't want to take the chance of some syndicated show who happens on here through a search engine to steal a truly ogirinal joke). But here is part of another segment:

Scene: Tiger watching the BBC.

* Mountain Man walks in and glances at the TV.

	Mountain: Liberal media. Why can't we just watch FOX here.

	Tiger: But the conservatives own FOX.

* Mountain Man ponders a moment.

	Mountain: But I want to know what Palin's up to.

...


----------



## tigerbob

KittenKoder said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> The next script (which I work on during rendering the first one) will have some better jokes, and Midnight is the instigator in some already. Got one for Echo and Midnight, based on your signature.
> 
> Scene: Midnight listening to the radio. Echo enters.
> 
> Echo: What do you ave there?
> 
> Midnight: It's a radio.
> 
> Echo: Where's the mouse, or is it a touch screen?
> 
> * Midnight looks at Echo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - you've got to have Echo ask if it's 'wireless'...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not posting that much of the script here ... want it to be a surprise to others who are interested in seeing the finished product (also don't want to take the chance of some syndicated show who happens on here through a search engine to steal a truly ogirinal joke). But here is part of another segment:
> 
> Scene: Tiger watching the BBC.
> 
> * Mountain Man walks in and glances at the TV.
> 
> Mountain: Liberal media. Why can't we just watch FOX here.
> 
> Tiger: But the conservatives own FOX.
> 
> * Mountain Man ponders a moment.
> 
> Mountain: But I want to know what Palin's up to.
> 
> ...
Click to expand...


Awwww, Auntie Beeb.  Memories, memories....


----------



## alan1

KittenKoder said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> The next script (which I work on during rendering the first one) will have some better jokes, and Midnight is the instigator in some already. Got one for Echo and Midnight, based on your signature.
> 
> Scene: Midnight listening to the radio. Echo enters.
> 
> Echo: What do you ave there?
> 
> Midnight: It's a radio.
> 
> Echo: Where's the mouse, or is it a touch screen?
> 
> * Midnight looks at Echo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - you've got to have Echo ask if it's 'wireless'...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not posting that much of the script here ... want it to be a surprise to others who are interested in seeing the finished product (also don't want to take the chance of some syndicated show who happens on here through a search engine to steal a truly ogirinal joke). But here is part of another segment:
> 
> Scene: Tiger watching the BBC.
> 
> * Mountain Man walks in and glances at the TV.
> 
> Mountain: Liberal media. Why can't we just watch FOX here.
> 
> Tiger: But the conservatives own FOX.
> 
> * Mountain Man ponders a moment.
> 
> Mountain: But I want to know what Palin's up to.
> 
> ...
Click to expand...


But I really don't care what Ms Palin is up to
I just find it entertaining how the media treats what she is up to.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

MountainMan said:


> But I really don't care what Ms Palin is up to
> I just find it entertaining how the media treats what she is up to.


With five kids already, I think it's quite apparent what she's up to, alot of the time!


----------



## tigerbob

KittenKoder said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> The next script (which I work on during rendering the first one) will have some better jokes, and Midnight is the instigator in some already. Got one for Echo and Midnight, based on your signature.
> 
> Scene: Midnight listening to the radio. Echo enters.
> 
> Echo: What do you ave there?
> 
> Midnight: It's a radio.
> 
> Echo: Where's the mouse, or is it a touch screen?
> 
> * Midnight looks at Echo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - you've got to have Echo ask if it's 'wireless'...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not posting that much of the script here ... want it to be a surprise to others who are interested in seeing the finished product (also don't want to take the chance of some syndicated show who happens on here through a search engine to steal a truly ogirinal joke). But here is part of another segment:
> 
> Scene: Tiger watching the BBC.
> 
> * Mountain Man walks in and glances at the TV.
> 
> Mountain: Liberal media. Why can't we just watch FOX here.
> 
> Tiger: But the conservatives own FOX.
> 
> * Mountain Man ponders a moment.
> 
> Mountain: But I want to know what Palin's up to.
> 
> ...
Click to expand...


Hang on.  BBC - liberal media???  Campared to Fox, I agree, but compared to CNN and MSNBC?  Je pense que non.


----------



## KittenKoder

MountainMan said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - you've got to have Echo ask if it's 'wireless'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not posting that much of the script here ... want it to be a surprise to others who are interested in seeing the finished product (also don't want to take the chance of some syndicated show who happens on here through a search engine to steal a truly ogirinal joke). But here is part of another segment:
> 
> Scene: Tiger watching the BBC.
> 
> * Mountain Man walks in and glances at the TV.
> 
> Mountain: Liberal media. Why can't we just watch FOX here.
> 
> Tiger: But the conservatives own FOX.
> 
> * Mountain Man ponders a moment.
> 
> Mountain: But I want to know what Palin's up to.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I really don't care what Ms Palin is up to
> I just find it entertaining how the media treats what she is up to.
Click to expand...


Sarcasm MM, think about it, it's suppose to be a joke.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Does my character in the cartoon have a major woody for the kitten in the cartoon? Like, does art truly imitate life?


----------



## tigerbob

I'll let y'all discuss this in private...


----------



## KittenKoder

tigerbob said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - you've got to have Echo ask if it's 'wireless'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not posting that much of the script here ... want it to be a surprise to others who are interested in seeing the finished product (also don't want to take the chance of some syndicated show who happens on here through a search engine to steal a truly ogirinal joke). But here is part of another segment:
> 
> Scene: Tiger watching the BBC.
> 
> * Mountain Man walks in and glances at the TV.
> 
> Mountain: Liberal media. Why can't we just watch FOX here.
> 
> Tiger: But the conservatives own FOX.
> 
> * Mountain Man ponders a moment.
> 
> Mountain: But I want to know what Palin's up to.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hang on.  BBC - liberal media???  Campared to Fox, I agree, but compared to CNN and MSNBC?  Je pense que non.
Click to expand...


When I finish the script you will get the jokes a little better, also consider that almost every one of us is a wise-ass in some way or another. Even Echo is strong in the "Wise-Assery" at times.


----------



## KittenKoder

Midnight Marauder said:


> Does my character in the cartoon have a major woody for the kitten in the cartoon? Like, does art truly imitate life?




Wow, that got me to open up the smiley window. We'll see where the scripts go. It's always a "work in progress" for things like this.


----------



## tigerbob

KittenKoder said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not posting that much of the script here ... want it to be a surprise to others who are interested in seeing the finished product (also don't want to take the chance of some syndicated show who happens on here through a search engine to steal a truly ogirinal joke). But here is part of another segment:
> 
> Scene: Tiger watching the BBC.
> 
> * Mountain Man walks in and glances at the TV.
> 
> Mountain: Liberal media. Why can't we just watch FOX here.
> 
> Tiger: But the conservatives own FOX.
> 
> * Mountain Man ponders a moment.
> 
> Mountain: But I want to know what Palin's up to.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang on.  BBC - liberal media???  Campared to Fox, I agree, but compared to CNN and MSNBC?  Je pense que non.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I finish the script you will get the jokes a little better, also consider that almost every one of us is a wise-ass in some way or another. Even Echo is strong in the "Wise-Assery" at times.
Click to expand...


KK - don't worry about my gibberish.  I'm just being a wise ass.  

Don't take anything I say as a critique.  It's just me being a doofus.


----------



## KittenKoder

tigerbob said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hang on.  BBC - liberal media???  Campared to Fox, I agree, but compared to CNN and MSNBC?  Je pense que non.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I finish the script you will get the jokes a little better, also consider that almost every one of us is a wise-ass in some way or another. Even Echo is strong in the "Wise-Assery" at times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> KK - don't worry about my gibberish.  I'm just being a wise ass.
> 
> Don't take anything I say as a critique.  It's just me being a doofus.
Click to expand...


Meh ... I don't mind critiquing anyway. Since you are all lending your voices to the characters it would be wrong if I gave them something that you didn't agree with.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does my character in the cartoon have a major woody for the kitten in the cartoon? Like, does art truly imitate life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that got me to open up the smiley window.
Click to expand...


----------



## alan1

KittenKoder said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does my character in the cartoon have a major woody for the kitten in the cartoon? Like, does art truly imitate life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that got me to open up the smiley window. We'll see where the scripts go. It's always a "work in progress" for things like this.
Click to expand...


Is that what it's called now, "smiley window"?
I learn something new everyday.


----------



## tigerbob

MountainMan said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does my character in the cartoon have a major woody for the kitten in the cartoon? Like, does art truly imitate life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that got me to open up the smiley window. We'll see where the scripts go. It's always a "work in progress" for things like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what it's called now, "smiley window"?
> I learn something new everyday.
Click to expand...


KK uses a lot of tech terminology.


----------



## KittenKoder

tigerbob said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that got me to open up the smiley window. We'll see where the scripts go. It's always a "work in progress" for things like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what it's called now, "smiley window"?
> I learn something new everyday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> KK uses a lot of tech terminology.
Click to expand...


 Yeah ...like, my mouse thingy and typing platform are my favorite toys.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what it's called now, "smiley window"?
> I learn something new everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KK uses a lot of tech terminology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah ...like, my mouse thingy and typing platform are my *favorite toys*.
Click to expand...

I bet....





NOT


----------



## KittenKoder

Okay, this is all I can get done without the rest of the lines:

Current Work


----------



## KittenKoder

Alright, while waiting for quite a few lines I have finished the new introduction sequence.

[YOUTUBE]VlTUW3kjsZ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## xotoxi

KittenKoder said:


> Alright, while waiting for quite a few lines I have finished the new introduction sequence.
> 
> [youtube]VlTUW3kjsZ4[/youtube]


 
P.F. Sweet


----------



## KittenKoder

It's getting more fun and easier with each rendering!


----------



## xotoxi

KittenKoder said:


> It's getting more fun and easier with each rendering!


 
I like this one much better than the other one you had that was spinning.  The characters looked like they were being sucked into the screen for some reason.  

this one is more cool.


----------



## tigerbob

I'm wagging my tail!!!   Cool!!!


----------



## KittenKoder

I am so happy with the new intro, it's more animated and turned out so smooth to.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> I am so happy with the new intro, it's more animated and turned out so smooth to.


It's Outstanding!


----------



## KittenKoder

Okay, just need three of the voices to finish the first episode!


----------



## KittenKoder

*sigh* It's getting too tough to get all the voices.


----------



## tigerbob

KittenKoder said:


> *sigh* It's getting too tough to get all the voices.



That's a real shame, considering how much work you've done on this.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> *sigh* It's getting too tough to get all the voices.


I will record mine and send today. Remember, you're baking a cake not popping a pastry in the microwave! Patience...


----------



## KittenKoder

Midnight Marauder said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* It's getting too tough to get all the voices.
> 
> 
> 
> I will record mine and send today. Remember, you're baking a cake not popping a pastry in the microwave! Patience...
Click to expand...


I know ... I just don't have anything else on the fire right now so time drags when not working or shopping. Hell, I put in extra hours recently just for something to do.


----------



## alan1

Midnight Marauder said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* It's getting too tough to get all the voices.
> 
> 
> 
> I will record mine and send today. Remember, you're baking a cake not popping a pastry in the microwave! Patience...
Click to expand...


Slacker


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* It's getting too tough to get all the voices.
> 
> 
> 
> I will record mine and send today. Remember, you're baking a cake not popping a pastry in the microwave! Patience...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know ... I just don't have anything else on the fire right now so time drags when not working or shopping. Hell, I put in extra hours recently just for something to do.
Click to expand...

You COULD have been working on the music video we discussed!


----------



## KittenKoder

Midnight Marauder said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will record mine and send today. Remember, you're baking a cake not popping a pastry in the microwave! Patience...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know ... I just don't have anything else on the fire right now so time drags when not working or shopping. Hell, I put in extra hours recently just for something to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You COULD have been working on the music video we discussed!
Click to expand...


Bah! I forgot about that. Send me the details again in PM, it will give me something to do and some more practice.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know ... I just don't have anything else on the fire right now so time drags when not working or shopping. Hell, I put in extra hours recently just for something to do.
> 
> 
> 
> You COULD have been working on the music video we discussed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bah! I forgot about that. Send me the details again in PM, it will give me something to do and some more practice.
Click to expand...

I re-sent the original PM!


----------

